# How do I know? ...I am learning the martial arts I am  doing now?



## still learning (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello, For many new students, as the weeks and months go by...sometimes you will feel, there is very little growth in your training.

As you watch the upper ranks perform..and ask why can't I do that or be like them?    ....this is common to be comparing. It is OK to have role models to follow.

It will be the looking back on your own training that you will see the improvements!  ....for most of us...it took years and years of training to get where we are today.

Like a plant or tree....some will grow fast and strong, others wide or narrow, but we will all grow-upwards. We will form many branches of learning.  

That is why you need to never miss training, for every hour of class training, at least 5 hours at home practicing.  Then you will find yourself improving, time  devoted to training is most important here, lots of it.

When you look back to when your started....than you will see your growth.......this is the best measurment for everyone to follow his/her own progress.

Winners never give up ...those who want to succeed...always try harder...

In life...it is always easy to quit....many do.  It will always be your choice/decision...you will find the best things are worth working hard for...ask any Black Belt today.     ......Just trying to keep you going....Aloha


----------



## matt.m (May 25, 2006)

Dude,

That is very well said.  To be completely honest, looking at improvement needs to be measured incrementally.  For example:  I am in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido, so I know that if my hips and hamstrings are not flexible I will not be able to kick head high.  I also know that if I don't chamber correctly for my kicking then, it not only will be wrong, but it won't have any real power.

With that being said, while using the flexibility example: If you can't hold your head by your knee while sitting with your legs apart, but you are lower than you were - you guessed it.  Progress has been made.

Dad, hapkido master, taught me once that you should set five incremental goals to accomplish a mini goal.  5 mini goals should accomplish a major goal.

Hoshin

Matt


----------



## Bigshadow (May 25, 2006)

I believe if I often feel I don't know anything and I am moving and doing terrible, then I am learning.  I can do what I already know, I want to learn what I don't know.  If I am truly doing this, then I will always feel as though I am a beginner.  Sure it is comfortable to dwell in what I already know, but I see that as kind of stagnet or dead territory, I need to keep pushing my envelope.  It is a personal journey, a journey that only I can walk.


----------

